# How do you install Open Office on Puppy Linux?



## Briguy

How do you install Open Office on Puppy Linux?

I'm using Puppy Linux ver. 4.1


----------



## Carlton

Any particular reason your using Puppy?  

http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=31834&sid=e4b98b9659def37f550c9006c0b4f1c1

http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=11802

http://www.puppylinux.org/wiki/applications/pre-installed/openoffice


----------

